# My ratty family!



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

I posted this on another forum as well, but I love showing off my rats!

I got a little carried away in my outdoor photoshoot, so I made up a photobucket album for those who would like to go look at more pictures. 
http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t139/Cr...0In%20May%2007/


SITH Starka - aka Skye is a Russian Blue Dumbo self. She was born Jan. 15 near Vancouver, British Columbia. I flew in Skye and Cleo from the same breeder. They have been sweet as pie from the evening they came off the plane. I now know what it is like to have well socialized ratties! I'm getting two harnesses and planning to attempt (probably won't work, but I'll try!) to harness train them so they can come outside more.










SITH Cleopatra - aka Cleo is an American Blue Dumbo Berkshire with a head spot. She was born one day earlier on Jan. 14, but they act like they are sisters.










Tevy is a seal point Siamese, from a pet store. She is 21 months old, and has a permanent head tilt due to damage caused by an inner ear infection. She now lives on her own in a guinea pig cage, because the rest of the gang started picking on her since she became weak. She is sooo happy living on her own now with oodles of free range time.










Guinness is a standard eared Agouti berkshire, and his brother Seagram is a dumbo Agouti hooded. I don't know how old they are, because I took them home after someone dropped them off at a pet store nearby (they were full grown). They were living in a hamster cage that was ridiculously small, and I couldn't leave them there. I got them last July, so they are going on 2 years as well!! Guinness is my biggest rat at 500 grams, which apparently is nothing after seeing ratties like baby WooWoo already catching up to him. :cheeky:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hehe, Skye and I share a birth date! Beautiful rats.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww they are so cute!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

They're super cute


----------

